# Bosnian (BCS): development fee



## senci2

Zna li iko kako se kaze na srpsko hrvatskom bosanskom kako se prevodi developemnt fee. Nism sigurna sta je to ni kako bi prevela.
Hvala puna za pomoc


----------



## Orlin

A možete li dati kontekst? Ja isto nemam ideje šta bi to moglo značiti, posebno bez konteksta, koji je uvek potreban za pravilan prevod.


----------



## slavic_one

To je novčana naknada programeru za izradu programa. Za trud, vrijeme, ideju i sl....


----------



## senci2

The Company will provide total equity in the amount of EUR 21 million including capitalized land and a portion of capitalized *development fee* (50%).  The Company is seeking an investment partner to provide EUR 10.4 million to the Project for the 49.5% ownership stake.......


*Development Fee*
Betanija City Centre doo will receive a development fee of 7% of the total development budget.  This fee is a compensation for the facilitation of substantial economic premiums to the project through entitlements and permits including all planning and development approvals

Obje recenice su dio istog teksta, radi se o izgradnji trznog centra i hotela. Novcana naknada mi zvuci dobro i uklapa se u kontekst, ako neko ima drugi prijedlog slobodno predlozite. 
Hvala za dosadasnje odgovore


----------



## Orlin

Novčana naknada meni ne zvuči dovoljno jasno (kakva naknada?) i predložio bih _razvojna naknada_ ili _naknada za razvoj_,mada je to očigledno (skoro) doslovan prevod, jer po meni više pomaže da se razume o čemu je reč.


----------



## senci2

An *impact/ development fee* is a fee that is implemented by a local government on a new or proposed development to  help assist or pay for a portion of the costs that the new development may  cause with public services to the new development  within the United States.[1]  They are considered to be a charge on new development to help fund and  pay for the construction or needed expansion of offsite capital improvements.[2]  These fees are usually implemented to help reduce the economic burden  on local jurisdictions that are trying to deal with population growth within the area.
Ovako kaze wikipedia, prema ovome to su administrativne takse?!! u svakom slucaju ili jedno ili drugo ........http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impact_fee#cite_note-landuse-0


----------



## Orlin

senci2 said:


> An *impact/ development fee* is a fee that is implemented by a local government on a new or proposed development to help assist or pay for a portion of the costs that the new development may cause with public services to the new development within the United States.[1] They are considered to be a charge on new development to help fund and pay for the construction or needed expansion of offsite capital improvements.[2] These fees are usually implemented to help reduce the economic burden on local jurisdictions that are trying to deal with population growth within the area.
> Ovako kaze wikipedia, prema ovome to su administrativne takse?!! u svakom slucaju ili jedno ili drugo ........


 
Zašto ne, ali je po mom mišljenju potrebno staviti pojašnjenje u fusnoti uz bilo koji izabran prevod, inače ne očekujem da će čitalac pravilno razumeti.


----------



## senci2

Ok hvala hvala


----------



## Majalj

Postoji termin "naknada za razvoj" koju naplaćuje općina od onih koji grade/finansiraju izgradnju i koristi za razvoj infrastrukture.  Nisam znala da je predviđena našim zakonima.  Izgleda da jeste.  

Mali off topic: dokle više sa shopping centrima?!


----------



## Duya

Naravno da postoji -- to je primarni izvor finansiranja lokalne infrastrukture. I uopšte nije mala taksa, bar u vecim gradovima.

U Srbiji se to zove "naknada/taksa za komunalno opremanje."


----------



## senci2

Eh dobro je da sam dobila svoj prevod, znaci naknada za razvoj. Pa ne bi to bilo to kad nas administracija ne bi gulila sa svake strane, da isfinansira prekomjerni broj raznih administracija na raznoraznim entitetima, kantonima pa cak imamo i neke distrikte. 
Dokle sa trznim centrima,dobro pitanje. Valjda dok nam se vlade ujedine i ne shvate da nam ova podijeljenost ubija drzavu. A do tad ko ziv ko mrtav. Sorry zbog off topica al morala sam odgovoriti.


----------

